# Can you just paint over flat with semi-gloss?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not really. Should cover pretty easily if they are in the same color family.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

paint away


----------



## paint77 (Oct 11, 2016)

chrisn said:


> paint away



At what point would the door need to be sanded or applied primer first? Generally I sand and primer any older paint on my house.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Primer is designed to adhere to the base surface: wood, metal, drywall, etc., it doesn't really add anything to a clean, already painted surface.

If the surface is rough or there are bumps etc, sure sand it lightly, but no need to go all the way down to the wood or metal.
,
,


----------



## 78Vette (Nov 25, 2009)

Semi over flat is a none issue as long as it's clean. If it was the other way around, I'd scuff it, or when i go over Oil base with Latex.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

Windows on Wash said:


> Not really. Should cover pretty easily if they are in the same color family.


Right.


----------

